# The Myth



## SPIKE1257 (May 2, 2005)

Before Arnold, there was Sergio.. Sergio Oliva, ???The Myth???, was a member of the Cuban weightlifting team. While the squad was in Jamaica for the Pan American Games in 1962, Sergio defected and made his way to the United States, eventually taking up residence in Chicago. Once there, he became a police officer and briefly continued to compete in lifting events before concentrating on physique exclusively. After winning the IFBB Mr. World in 1966, Sergio entered the IFBB Mr. Olympia that same year but had to give ground to Larry Scott.   

After that, however, with his huge full muscle bellies, tiny joints, fine proportions and sensational mass, Sergio began to be thought of as unbeatable. Sergio won the IFBB Mr. Universe in 1967 and went on to sweep the IFBB Mr. Olympia titles in 1967, 1968 and 1969, beating Arnold Schwarzenegger for his victory in ???69. Arnold turned the tide in 1970 though, beating Oliva as he would again in 1972.   

Following that defeat, Sergio did not compete under the IFBB banner again until 1984 when, at 43 years of age, he placed 8th at that year???s IFBB Mr. Olympia. He finished 8th again in 1985, and that marked the end of a career for a man who will always carry the enigmatic nickname of ???The Myth???. Sergio still resides in Chicago. 
                                                                                                ABOUT SERGIO 

Nickname: The Myth
Born: July 14, 1941
Birthplace: Havana, CUBA
Residence: Chicago, USA 
Height: 5' 10" 
Weight: 240 lbs 


TITLES WON 

1965 AAU Jr. Mr. America (Most Muscular)
1965 AAU Mr. America (Most Muscular)
1966 AAU Jr. Mr. America
1966 AAU Jr. Mr. America (Most Muscular)
1966 AAU Mr. America (Most Muscular)
1966 IFBB Mr. World
1967 IFBB Mr. Universe
1967 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1968 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1969 IFBB Mr. Olympia
1973 IFBB Pro Mr. International
1974 WBBG Mr. International
1975 WBBG Mr. Olympus
1976 WBBG Mr. Olympus
1977 WABBA Pro World Championships
1978 WBBG Mr. Olympus
1980 WABBA Pro World Cup
1980 WABBA Pro World Championships
1981 WABBA Pro World Cup


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 2, 2005)

My favorite body builder.


----------



## min0 lee (May 2, 2005)

The Myth, he was awesome.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 2, 2005)

him and Casey Viator were my favorites.  Spike, I hope Casey's feature is coming up...


----------



## CancerNV (May 3, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> him and Casey Viator were my favorites. Spike, I hope Casey's feature is coming up...


What is that picture of in the middle of your avatar?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> What is that picture of in the middle of your avatar?


 Some huge guy's bicep.


----------



## musclepump (May 3, 2005)

Huuugggeeeee


----------



## soxmuscle (May 3, 2005)

Arnolds arm...


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

Probably the best at this pose.


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

This is a favorite picture of mine.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Probably the best at this pose.


 The victory pose. Yup, one of the best. What does the caption say in that other pic you posted?


----------



## min0 lee (May 3, 2005)

I think it says " A case of genetic ???? the mighty arms of Sergio Oliva"


----------



## KarlW (May 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> This is a favorite picture of mine.


If he sunk the 8 (black) ball I'd let him keep playing.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I think it says " A case of genetic ???? the mighty arms of Sergio Oliva"


Ya, I could read everything but that one word too.


----------



## Seanp156 (May 3, 2005)

KarlW said:
			
		

> If he sunk the 8 (black) ball I'd let him keep playing.


 Haha, for sure.


----------



## WATTS (May 3, 2005)

you've got to give it to the man...he's HUGE!


----------

